# A Few Of My Calls



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

ive seen some nice calls from you guys! i thought i would share a few of mine. Hope you guys like em!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

nice looking calls, do you sell them and for how much


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thank you! yeah i sell them. depending on the size of them and type of wood they go for 20-50 ive made a few that went 60 65. i have a website but wasnt sure if i could post it up or not.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice calls, what kind of wood do you use?


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks, the calls i posted from top to bottom are made from Amboyna Philippine Nara, the 2nd is Olive, 3rd is Pistachio, and the 4th is Zebrawood.. i also use East India Rosewood, Bocotte, Paduk, walnut burl, Im Always getting different exotic and American woods to use.
im waiting on some buckeye burl should have it anytime i thinks its going to make a beautiful call. theres alot more ide like to get also. ill post a couple more pics too.


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

here are some more weve done. the first 2 a Bocote and the other 2 are East India Rosewood.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site and nice calls!

Hit the "Settings" link at the top right and you're more than welcome to add your website to your signature.


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks Chris!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum HossSCC. Nice calls, I'll be interested in seeing the buckeye burl calls. I've seen some buckeye calls before and they are awesome.


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks youngdon, yah i cant wait for the buckeye, i have some beautiful pieces comin. hope they turn out ok. ill post some pics as soon as i turn one.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site and really nice looking calls.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

buckeye is an awsome wood, i have used it on some of my knives.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I liked the walnut one ... that is my favorite. Ironwood is nice as well.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice stuff---And welcome*
*SB*


----------



## HossSCC (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet, interested in the buckeye:thumbsup:


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

good looking calls


----------

